# Join the six message board event...



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

You heard me right! Six message boards going to war for the NFL Season and it's two games in one...

One is survival and the other one is going against the spread..

http://www.fanpool.com

LEAGUE NAME: TalkBrick

PASSWORD orange22

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------

